# FINALLY RELIEF/PLEASE READ!!!!!



## 23528 (Jan 8, 2006)

I am a 39 year old fairly healthy male who has been suffering from chronic constipation for 5 years. Previous to this I was as regular as a rain. One day I litarally woke up, and couldnt go. I have been to numerous doctors, emergency rooms, Universities and so on. Always to be told IBS, sorry about your luck. I finally ended up at The Ferguson Clinic in Grand Rapids Michigan. After countless test, I still did not have a diagnosis. My job, my marraige, my life was hanging by a thread. I didnt go anywhere, vacations stopped, kids school functions, etc etc. One day in one of my visits, we got talking not about cures so much as solutions to let me live somewhat of a normal life, laxitive free. I met with a surgeon at The Ferguson clinic who thought I may be a prime canidate for M.A.C.E., which stands for Malone Antigrade Continent Enama. To make it really simple, I now have a very small hole in my belly button, and I insert a catheter thru that hole that goes into my colon. I flush with water whenever Im feeling bound, and Im here to tell you, after nearly 2 months, I am EXTREMLY satisfied. I dont want to make it sound that easy, I did have surgery and was off work for 2 weeks. I mean, its not perfect, but its clean, easy, and most of all, predictable. The whole process takes me 5/10 minutes from start to finish. I URGE YOU, if you are suffering from chronic constipation and cant find a cure, ask your doc about the M.A.C.E procedure. I have not taken a Dulcolax, Milk of Magnesia or anything since. I fluch once in the morning before work, and once late in the afternoon. Painless, no cramps, no 100 MPH dashes to the john. I FINALLY HAVE MY LIFE BACK!!!!!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

wow--thanks so much for posting this info! I've never heard of this procedure before so i googled it for more info. it's good to find out that this procedure is available. and so glad to hear it worked so well for you and you finally got your life back!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIThe Malone ACE Procedure for Fecal Incontinencehttp://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/410216


----------



## Crankypanky (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Babender! I know this is a very old thread but I have a hope that somehow you will get this. My doctor just suggested this procedure and I am hoping to find someone to talk to that has gone through it. Please let me know if you are still on here and can answer some questions!!


----------

